# HR2x/H2x/R22 0x3DE/0x3DF/0x3E0/0x3E4: Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This is the discussion thread for HR21/22/23 MPEG-4 DVRs , software version 0x03DE.

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177549

Issues Only thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177551

_Please feel free to discuss all aspects of this release in this thread. However, while a certain amount of ranting is expected, forum rules are still in effect and we ask that you refrain from personal attacks and statements you cannot defend. _


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

It not being released for the HR20s yet?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This software is not available for HR20s at this time. I have no other information on that.


----------



## somguy (Oct 2, 2006)

What about the HR24??


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This software may be available for HR24 fairly soon, but I'm not sure yet.


----------



## Mark Walters (Sep 21, 2009)

I would have never imagined 3D is more important than audio dropouts. I don't understand why audio dropouts are not the sole priority receiver update instead of all these other extracurricular things. We certainly have countless DBSTALK users and D* subs with this issue; but yet we have no solution or even talk of amelioration.


----------



## DC_SnDvl (Aug 17, 2006)

The extracurricular things sell the service...

Not the answer you want, but why alse would they not have a fix.



Mark Walters said:


> I would have never imagined 3D is more important than audio dropouts. I don't understand why audio dropouts are not the sole priority receiver update instead of all these other extracurricular things. We certainly have countless DBSTALK users and D* subs with this issue; but yet we have no solution or even talk of amelioration.


----------



## Willy1 (Jul 9, 2007)

Wow, now I can play MP3s from MediaShare. I could never do that before. I always had an X by the track in the listing but that changed to musical notes and now it can play smoothly. How come it's only now working with this update? I thought people had it going before. Anyways, it's nice.


----------



## miller24 (Jun 25, 2007)

Does the R22 sw still have HD functionality? I'm still holding onto another version.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

R22 can be used as an HD DVR if you have HD Access on your account.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Mark Walters said:


> I would have never imagined 3D is more important than audio dropouts. I don't understand why audio dropouts are not the sole priority receiver update instead of all these other extracurricular things. We certainly have countless DBSTALK users and D* subs with this issue; but yet we have no solution or even talk of amelioration.





DC_SnDvl said:


> The extracurricular things sell the service...
> 
> Not the answer you want, but why alse would they not have a fix.


The lack of mention doesn't necessarily indicate a lack of response ..


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Willy1 said:


> Wow, now I can play MP3s from MediaShare. I could never do that before. I always had an X by the track in the listing but that changed to musical notes and now it can play smoothly. How come it's only now working with this update? I thought people had it going before. Anyways, it's nice.


It's now native on MediaShare .. Previously the media server on the PC would transcode it to a supported format. Now MP3 is supported directly.


----------



## Mark Walters (Sep 21, 2009)

DC_SnDvl said:


> The extracurricular things sell the service...
> 
> Not the answer you want, but why alse would they not have a fix.


I disagree -- most people own a television for the visual and audio. If you can't hear it what's the point? Oh but hey, we have a common sense media program listing extracurricular coming -- you're right who needs audio when we have common sense coming. Priorities is the answer. It's a simple process -- step one is to have video and audio. Focus on the basics and then the sky is the limit. Why do I even have to say this? Who is running the engineering department? This is as bad as if a high-watt radio station had audio problems/dropouts but does nothing about it.. How about a new feature called Common Sense Audio where.....wait for it...... no more audio dropouts....WOW -- it sounds like a goldmine. I'm befuddled on this one. You need lemons with lemonade right? What's hard to understand about this issue?


----------



## miller24 (Jun 25, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> R22 can be used as an HD DVR if you have HD Access on your account.


Thanks! I've been holding onto a CE for about 6 months now.


----------



## Mark Walters (Sep 21, 2009)

Doug Brott said:


> The lack of mention doesn't necessarily indicate a lack of response ..


Well I hope something happens soon. I guess we have been taking seamless audio for granted.


----------



## Visman (Feb 17, 2008)

My HR22-100 still has the Software 0x3cd version. Can I force the update?


----------



## VHS or Beta (Feb 22, 2008)

Hmm, none of the documented features interest me much but I still don't like being ignored as an HR20 owner.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

VHS or Beta said:


> Hmm, none of the documented features interest me much but I still don't like being ignored as an HR20 owner.


HR20 owners aren't being ignored, it's just not in the stream yet.

With the last NR it started streaming for the HR20 first and HR21's, etc, later.


----------



## Willy1 (Jul 9, 2007)

If mp3 are now natively supported, will jpgs be natively supported soon too? Thanks.


----------



## JerseyBoy (Sep 1, 2006)

Does the Directv 3D require a 3D ready TV? If so will it only work with the new 3D ready TVs or will it also work with the older DLP 3D ready TVs (checkerboard format). 
If it requires the newer 3D ready TVs that implies that this FW is updating the HDMI to 1.4. If it is 1.4 then the 3D will not work if passing the HDMI thru an A/V receiver or HDMI switch that is not 1.4 (same issues as with the 3D blu-ray players)

The person that was demo'ing this at CES said that it required a TV with HDMI 1.4 but he could not answer any of my follow up questions.


----------



## EVAC41 (Jun 27, 2006)

Willy1 said:


> Wow, now I can play MP3s from MediaShare. I could never do that before. I always had an X by the track in the listing but that changed to musical notes and now it can play smoothly. How come it's only now working with this update? I thought people had it going before. Anyways, it's nice.


So will this also work if they are located on my server? When I go to mediashare it does show my server in the menu.. I am just wondering if that will work now or if they have to be on a computer..


----------



## Willy1 (Jul 9, 2007)

My MP3 files are an a NAS and MediaShare can see it and play them so don't think they need to be on a computer. Does that mean mpgs may be supported natively soon as well?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

One of the coolest things about this release, IMHO, is the "guest star" info that now appears under "cast & crew".

It will take a couple of days for all the new GUIDE data to get properly indexed, but after that, if you see a non-recurring character in a show that looks familiar and you can't remember their name, there's a good chance s/he will now be listed in the show's info.


----------



## JJaret (Aug 25, 2004)

MRV Beta turned off, called to turn on. They now want to charge me to convert to DECA. I am angry. Ethernet has been working fine for me since the last software update.

I AM VERY ANGRY


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

JJaret said:


> MRV Beta turned off, called to turn on. They now want to charge me to convert to DECA. I am angry. Ethernet has been working fine for me since the last software update.
> 
> I AM VERY ANGRY


Check out this thread.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

JJaret said:


> MRV Beta turned off, called to turn on. They now want to charge me to convert to DECA. I am angry. Ethernet has been working fine for me since the last software update.
> 
> I AM VERY ANGRY


See this thread and you should be OK
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177590

I now see Steve beat me to it.


----------



## bemenaker (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes you need a 3dTV to see 3d programming. Well to see it and it not be blurry.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

bemenaker said:


> Yes you need a 3dTV to see 3d programming. Well to see it and it not be blurry.


 I understand you can put 2 regular TV's side by and it should work but they each must be at least 50 inches.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

JerseyBoy said:


> Does the Directv 3D require a 3D ready TV? If so will it only work with the new 3D ready TVs or will it also work with the older DLP 3D ready TVs (checkerboard format).


Checkerboard is not going to be supported from what I saw in an email that an installation supervisor let me read.


----------



## JJaret (Aug 25, 2004)

raott said:


> See this thread and you should be OK
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177590
> 
> I now see Steve beat me to it.


Thanks to both you and Steve. Now I will have to see how long it takes for them to respond to the email.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

JJaret said:


> MRV Beta turned off, called to turn on. They now want to charge me to convert to DECA. I am angry. Ethernet has been working fine for me since the last software update.
> 
> I AM VERY ANGRY


Coincidence - the Beta ended today....


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> Checkerboard is not going to be supported from what I saw in an email that an installation supervisor let me read.


Doug has said the same thing, no checkerboard.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> Doug has said the same thing, no checkerboard.


The adapter for my Mitsubishi DLP will take care of that issue for me.


----------



## somguy (Oct 2, 2006)

Here is the tweet I got back from @DIRECTV.....DIRECTV 
@TheCynicalYenta As with most updates, these will rollout over time nationally and is expected for the HR24 
I hope that I was able to help!!


----------



## jsmuga (Jan 3, 2008)

How long after software is downloaded does it take for the Common Sense Media Program Listings to show in more info?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

jsmartin99 said:


> How long after software is downloaded does it take for the Common Sense Media Program Listings to show in more info?


I think GUIDE indexing takes about 36 hours to complete. You may see it on some shows a bit earlier. Same with the show thumbnail images and guest star info.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Steve said:


> I think GUIDE indexing takes about 36 hours to complete. You may see it on some shows a bit earlier. Same with the show thumbnail images and guest star info.


I agree. It took roughly 36 hours for the common sense media info to show up on my HR24 after I installed it.


----------



## jsmuga (Jan 3, 2008)

Steve said:


> I think GUIDE indexing takes about 36 hours to complete. You may see it on some shows a bit earlier. Same with the show thumbnail images and guest star info.





RunnerFL said:


> I agree. It took roughly 36 hours for the common sense media info to show up on my HR24 after I installed it.


Thanks guys I should see it when I get home tonight.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

DC_SnDvl said:


> The extracurricular things sell the service...
> 
> Not the answer you want, but why alse would they not have a fix.


Probably because it [audio dropouts] is neither a bug nor a design problem, but typically a reception or transport problem (it's not in the DVR). Not something a new OS up rev will even touch.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

RunnerFL said:


> HR20 owners aren't being ignored, it's just not in the stream yet...


It might be a little alarming--as if they have stopped supporting the HR20. But as a HR20 owner (check that: lessee) I would rather it blow up on everyone else's box before it is released to mine (it's happened before). I am happy to wait for it; pioneers get the arrows but the settlers end up with the land.


----------



## joeyo720 (May 22, 2010)

Visman said:


> My HR22-100 still has the Software 0x3cd version. Can I force the update?


same here, my hr22-100 has not recieved the new update, it shows software as ox3a8 ,thur 3/11 3:25 am under scheduled updates it says not scheduled. anyone know why we havent recieed the update, and what we can do??


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

It's a staggered rollout. It is far from complete.


----------



## joeyo720 (May 22, 2010)

njblackberry said:


> It's a staggered rollout. It is far from complete.


what does that mean exactly?? when can i expect to see the update??


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

joeyo720 said:


> what does that mean exactly?? when can i expect to see the update??


It means that they roll it out slowly accross the country, usually from west to east.

They do it that way in case something is wrong with the software it would not overwelm tech support.

It usually takes two or three weeks to complete. If you watch this thread and see where folks are from who have received it you can sorta tell how far along they are with the roll out.


----------



## joeyo720 (May 22, 2010)

Athlon646464 said:


> It means that they roll it out slowly accross the country, usually from west to east.
> 
> They do it that way in case something is wrong with the software it would not overwelm tech support.
> 
> It usually takes two or three weeks to complete. If you watch this thread and see where folks are from who have received it you can sorta tell how far along they are with the roll out.


 wow, ok thanks, you explained that very well. i live in southeast florida so ill probrably be dead last. will any of the media share bugs be fixed? my pictures have yellow exclamations instead of the pics. thanks...


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

joeyo720 said:


> wow, ok thanks, you explained that very well. i live in southeast florida so ill probrably be dead last. will any of the media share bugs be fixed? my pictures have yellow exclamations instead of the pics. thanks...


See the official 'Release Notes' for this version here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177549

As you can see, nothing listed for photos. They may fix themselves, however, because the update will restart your box and start 'anew'. That could be enough to solve your issue.

If not, you should seek out help here: http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=137

Just create a new post with your question, detailed setup info and type of file you cannot see.


----------



## sdirv (Dec 14, 2008)

TomCat said:


> Probably because it [audio dropouts] is neither a bug nor a design problem, but typically a reception or transport problem (it's not in the DVR). Not something a new OS up rev will even touch.


A while back I had some severe audio dropout problems, read a lot of the comments here about them. Saw it blamed on receivers, software, everything under the sun.......

I sent an e-mail to "Ellen F.", got a phone call back from one of her staff, we talked about the problems. In a day or so the problem (for me) was gone. Wasn't anything done on my end....all somewhere up the chain somewhere.


----------



## randycat (May 21, 2007)

while hr22 has 0x3a8
i guess its rolling out for the hr20's after all


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

sdirv said:


> A while back I had some severe audio dropout problems, read a lot of the comments here about them. Saw it blamed on receivers, software, everything under the sun.......
> 
> I sent an e-mail to "Ellen F.", got a phone call back from one of her staff, we talked about the problems. In a day or so the problem (for me) was gone. Wasn't anything done on my end....all somewhere up the chain somewhere.


I rest my case.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

randycat said:


> while hr22 has 0x3a8
> i guess its rolling out for the hr20's after all


Pretty odd. My HR20-100 got it, my HR20-700 is still on '3a8.


----------



## tivoboy (Aug 16, 2006)

and this is what happens

Just got the software yesterday to enable 3D and such, but everything is broken. 

Playback of recorded shows, about 1 -5 minutes into playback, the whole thing stops playing and goes to live TV.

Reboots have occurred three times now, and after the recorder sits a while, it looses the ability to CHANGE CHANNELS. It thinks it changes the channel, the top menu bar comes up with the new info, but the channel stays on the same channel.

Also, it seems to have lost the network connection, even though it shows the right IP address in the info screen, it cannot download on demand, and won't do the APPS anymore.

Any tips for troubleshooting?

I HATE the fact that 1 in 2 updates craps out the receivers


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

tivoboy said:


> Any tips for troubleshooting?


First thing .. press and hold {INFO} .. When the info screen pops up, choose to 'Run System Test' and post your results.


----------



## tivoboy (Aug 16, 2006)

Well, TODAY different than YESTERDAY when I ran it, I get

43 45 72 623

showing possible dish alignment issue.
inability last night to get critical data from the sat for 12 hours
phone line problem. (never hooked up in a decade)

Doesn't show the network problem or HD problem.


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

Watching a recorded Tonight Show on a updated HR22, show is recorded on that dvr, severe stutter in playback/MRV pixelates. GREAT JOB DIRECTV!!!!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

upmichigan said:


> Watching a recorded Tonight Show on a updated HR22, show is recorded on that dvr, severe stutter in playback/MRV pixelates. GREAT JOB DIRECTV!!!!


It's your issue, now that you're on unsupported ethernet MRV.


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

Did you read...it effects playback outside of MRV also.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> It's your issue, now that you're on unsupported ethernet MRV.


What are you saying? If you are using your own network for MRV anything that goes wrong is your own fault?

Is this the official stand by DirecTV?

One of my HR22s got the update last night and now doesn't even respond to me hittng the power button to turn the thing on for 10 seconds or so. I have MRV using my own network so I'm out of luck?


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Mike Greer said:


> What are you saying? If you are using your own network for MRV anything that goes wrong is your own fault?
> 
> Is this the official stand by DirecTV?
> 
> One of my HR22s got the update last night and now doesn't even respond to me hittng the power button to turn the thing on for 10 seconds or so. I have MRV using my own network so I'm out of luck?


I wouldn't go as far as to say the unit not powering won't be addressed. But any MRV related issue wil not be supported. No one is saying it's your 'fault", just that DIRECTV'S CSR's will not be able to help you.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Mike Greer said:


> What are you saying? If you are using your own network for MRV anything that goes wrong is your own fault?
> 
> Is this the official stand by DirecTV?
> 
> One of my HR22s got the update last night and now doesn't even respond to me hittng the power button to turn the thing on for 10 seconds or so. I have MRV using my own network so I'm out of luck?


Well, I misread that it happens on local shows...so that is a fudge up by Directv. BUT, any MRV issues on an ethernet setup you're basically SOL because it's unsupported.


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

I am lucky to roll all my receivers back as we speak. DIRECTV YOU SUCK!!!!!!!!


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

upmichigan said:


> I am lucky to roll all my receivers back as we speak.


If your receivers are authorized for the update, won't they update again tonight?


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

Back up and running again, ALL receivers working fine and ethernet MRV. For God's sake stop the update DIRECTV. FYI it effects playback from originating DVR too folks/pixelates MRV via ethernet.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

What I'd really like to see in MP3 support is the ability to play music from a USB stick inserted in the front panel of the receiver. That's a powered port as I can recharge my Samsung MP3 player using it, but that's about all I can do.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

tivoboy said:


> Well, TODAY different than YESTERDAY when I ran it, I get
> 
> 43 45 72 623
> 
> ...


Ah, this indicates something is wrong with the configuration. Maybe the dish has fallen out of alignment, trees in the way or possible the LNB is failing. The phone line is not an issue to be concerned about (obviously), but you need to call DIRECTV and give them this information so that they can take corrective action. It is more likely that those issues are what is causing you trouble than the software update.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

tivoboy said:


> Well, TODAY different than YESTERDAY when I ran it, I get
> 
> 43 45 72 623
> 
> ...


43 Installation Verification Failure. Caused by low signal or distribution problem. Troubleshoot cause of low signal.

45 Guide data Issue - No guide data received in over 24 hours Possible distribution problem, incorrect ODU selection or signal blockage to one or more satellite locations.

72 No phone line detected Troubleshoot phone connection.

Fix 43 & 45 and your problems should go away.


----------



## tivoboy (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm sorry to say it, but it is not very likely that the dish alignment is causing this issue. The dish alignment issue has been a SLIGHT problem for months now, only popping up very infrequently. The reboot, channel change problems, inability to play back legacy content is NEW since last night. Same time the SW update occurred, prior to that, no problems since the REPAIR update in March. Come on Doug, you know better than that.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

tivoboy said:


> I'm sorry to say it, but it is not very likely that the dish alignment is causing this issue. The dish alignment issue has been a SLIGHT problem for months now, only popping up very infrequently. The reboot, channel change problems, inability to play back legacy content is NEW since last night. Same time the SW update occurred, prior to that, no problems since the REPAIR update in March. Come on Doug, you know better than that.


Hey .. make of it what you will .. DIRECTV has helped you out by using your receiver to tell you EXACTLY what is wrong. Correct the problem and be happy .. don't correct the problem and continue to complain. It's pretty simple actually.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

upmichigan said:


> Watching a recorded Tonight Show on a updated HR22, show is recorded on that dvr, severe stutter in playback/MRV pixelates. GREAT JOB DIRECTV!!!!





upmichigan said:


> I am lucky to roll all my receivers back as we speak. DIRECTV YOU SUCK!!!!!!!!


I'd suggest the same thing I suggested earlier .. at least as a first step.

When you upgrade again (probably tonight, but perhaps later), press & hold {INFO} to see if any diagnostics are returned. This is the first place to start.

Also, be forewarned .. If you force an update back to an earlier release, you WILL lose any programming that was recorded after the release was downloaded. Also, you may lose all of your series links.

Forcing a lower-revved release is a bad idea right now, unfortunately.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Wow I'm getting worried about my HR21s downloading this update whenever they scheduled to. All these reports of playlists, series links and to do lists being wiped out plue the playback studdering - I don't think I want this release. I hope D* stops it at least temporarily to investigate these issues.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Indiana627 said:


> Wow I'm getting worried about my HR21s downloading this update whenever they scheduled to. All these reports of playlists, series links and to do lists being wiped out plue the playback studdering - I don't think I want this release. I hope D* stops it at least temporarily to investigate these issues.


The "wiped out" is only if you download the new release and then force-download and older release. If you just let the update happen and do it's thing, then you will not have this problem at all.

The playback stuttering, etc. I think you'll find to be even more system checks that are now finding things that have always been wrong but weren't previously reported. There is nothing to worry about here.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

But I've been reading reports of people getting the new update and then being wiped out without reverting back to the older NR. I just read another one in the issues thread. Am I missing something?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Indiana627 said:


> But I've been reading reports of people getting the new update and then being wiped out without reverting back to the older NR. I just read another one in the issues thread. Am I missing something?


I thought those were folks trying to "force download" the new update and getting 3A8 instead of 3DF, because their boxes weren't yet authorized to receive it. Like Doug said, safest thing is to wait for the push.


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

How more clear do I have to be...Yes I forced the download this mornin 3:30am CST, there were issues. Studder on playback/originating dvr HR22-100's, shaky live tv, MRV via ethernet/hardwired pixelated terribly. Forced updates before noon to revert back and all is good. Yes I lost my to do list/season passes....big deal...they need to look into this instead of not looking into it.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

upmichigan said:


> How more clear do I have to be...Yes I forced the download this mornin 3:30am CST, there were issues. Studder on playback/originating dvr HR22-100's, shaky live tv, MRV via ethernet/hardwired pixelated terribly. Forced updates before noon to revert back and all is good. Yes I lost my to do list/season passes....big deal...they need to look into this instead of not looking into it.


Look into what the lost list/series links or the stuttering?

You're using a hardwired Ethernet for MRV that doesn't fall into the "supported" category.

You're forcing a down rev which I'm saying is a bad idea this time around and something that wouldn't be happening if you just waited for the normal process anyway.

I'm actually trying to understand the "it" that you are referring to when you say they need to look into it. Have you taken the opportunity to press & hold {INFO}? When you run the system test do you get any errors?


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

Not the lost series links/to do list. I understand what reverting back can do. It is obvious if this goes national as is there will be problems as I had today. I have received the last several releases by forcing them and never had issues. Today the new release had them and I feel its not the dvr's or the H23 it is software. What tests and how to's do you suggest? It will have to wait until morning ...idol awaits.


----------



## mgavs (Jun 17, 2007)

3DF on HR20-100s here now MRV no longer allows Playboy between rooms. MRV worked perfectly before 3DF. 3 HR20-100s transfer fine but now no Playboy. DirecTV fix this please.


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

So if playback on MRV pixelates in a new release Directv is going to show a blind eye to it? Why not tell everyone this formally, besides the its not supported bs. Oh Im livid once again. Be warned people of whats to come....


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

mgavs said:


> 3DF on HR20-100s here now MRV no longer allows Playboy between rooms. MRV worked perfectly before 3DF. 3 HR20-100s transfer fine but now no Playboy. DirecTV fix this please.


When is the last time you tried? The MRV beta ended on 5/20 which was just a few days back. Do you subscribe to the whole home DVR service?

Go to Menu > Parental, Fav's and Setup > System Setup > Multi-Room > Status

Are you authorized?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

upmichigan said:


> So if playback on MRV pixelates in a new release Directv is going to show a blind eye to it? Why not tell everyone this formally, besides the its not supported bs. Oh Im livid once again. Be warned people of whats to come....


:scratchin .. Are you using DECA for your MRV?


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

Ethernet enabled/hardwired


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Steve said:


> I thought those were folks trying to "force download" the new update and getting 3A8 instead of 3DF, because their boxes weren't yet authorized to receive it. Like Doug said, safest thing is to wait for the push.


I'm referring to these posts in the issues thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2474637#post2474637
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2474099#post2474099
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2474387#post2474387
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2474885#post2474885

It doesn't sound to me like they forced the update.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Indiana627 said:


> I'm referring to these posts in the issues thread:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2474637#post2474637
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2474099#post2474099
> ...


It's unclear about the first one on your list, but it's a known fact that going backward will do what is described in your first link. I'll lay odds that's what really happened there.

The second link is a dish alignment error as determined earlier in this thread.

The third and fourth links are hard drive issues .. Unfortunately hard drives do not last forever and there will be some amount of failure on a regular basis. Restarting a receiver and be the one thing that hits bad blocks .. software downloads require a restart, I suspect that as these DVRs age, we'll see this sort of thing more often, but it will still be in relatively small numbers. In any case, both of those folks should call DIRECTV and will likely need a replacement DVR .. not related to software although it is conceivable the software is doing a better job of identifying problems in the newer release.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

upmichigan said:


> How more clear do I have to be...Yes I forced the download this mornin 3:30am CST, there were issues. Studder on playback/originating dvr HR22-100's, shaky live tv, MRV via ethernet/hardwired pixelated terribly. Forced updates before noon to revert back and all is good. Yes I lost my to do list/season passes....big deal...they need to look into this instead of not looking into it.


I had something similar on a HR22-100 during the CE cycle (a box that had been slightly flakey after other firmware updates). The problem went away and I concluded the box was just overly busy doing housekeeping. That box has been replaced since then.

This may be much ado about nothing.


----------



## bjdotson (Feb 20, 2007)

Got update last night

HR23-700

Layton, UT


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

I reverted back to the NR yesterday ( ate afternoon) on my HR23 and lost the prioritizer list. Over night I got the latest NR update and the prioritizer is back to the way it was yesterday morning.


----------



## DonDeAgo (Jun 3, 2008)

Steve said:


> One of the coolest things about this release, IMHO, is the "guest star" info that now appears under "cast & crew".
> 
> It will take a couple of days for all the new GUIDE data to get properly indexed, but after that, if you see a non-recurring character in a show that looks familiar and you can't remember their name, there's a good chance s/he will now be listed in the show's info.


I have an HR21/700. The software is 0X3A8. In just the last day or two I have noticed the info on the cast and crew has been missing from the movie channels. Does anyone know why?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

DonDeAgo said:


> I have an HR21/700. The software is 0X3A8. In just the last day or two I have noticed the info on the cast and crew has been missing from the movie channels. Does anyone know why?


Sounds like your GUIDE data got flushed. When that happens, it usually takes a day and a half to rebuild. If it wasn't flushed because you got a download of new software, you didn't by any chance reboot it twice within 30 minutes recently, did you? That will flush the GUIDE data as well.


----------



## mluntz (Jul 13, 2006)

Anyone in Md. get the update yet? Neither one of my recievers does.


----------



## sbelmont (Aug 5, 2007)

Received the update on my HR20-100 on 5/25 but not on my HR20-700. Anybody else see the same thing?


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

Still waiting in South Central PA.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

Is the HR20-700 ever going to get this update?


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

I would normally have a new release by now; so, my guess is there's further tweaking happening.

It will start up, again.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Bob Coxner said:


> Is the HR20-700 ever going to get this update?


It only started on the HR20s last week .. normally it will take 3-4 weeks to fully roll out ..

That being said .. Pacific & Mountain time zones should have received this update last week. Everyone else should get it this week.

Cheers.


----------



## sbelmont (Aug 5, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> It only started on the HR20s last week .. normally it will take 3-4 weeks to fully roll out ..
> 
> That being said .. Pacific & Mountain time zones should have received this update last week. Everyone else should get it this week.
> 
> Cheers.


Got the update on the HR20-100 on 5/25 but not the HR20-700 and I am in the Pacific time zone. From other comments on here it seems there may be an issue with the HR20-700.


----------



## roller11 (Apr 19, 2009)

I just switched from Dish to Directv. Dish has a slow mo forward, 1/15x and 1/4x. I assume Directv has slow mo modes too, but I can't find how to do it. How do I do slo mo on my HR-24?


----------



## Impala1ss (Jul 22, 2007)

Got update to 0E30 last night. Melbourne, FL


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I think you meant 0x03E0, right?


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

roller11 said:


> I just switched from Dish to Directv. Dish has a slow mo forward, 1/15x and 1/4x. I assume Directv has slow mo modes too, but I can't find how to do it. How do I do slo mo on my HR-24?


I think you'll be quite disappointed in D*'s slo-mo. Few people actually use it, since you have to hold down the Play button either 1 sec or 3 secs to get it started. Then it leaves the progress bar on the screen, so you have to press Exit (and you might hit another button, like Active, by mistake).

And there's only one slo-mo speed.


----------



## joeyo720 (May 22, 2010)

Impala1ss said:


> Got update to 0E30 last night. Melbourne, FL


hey melbourne, im about 2 hours south of you, and i still havent got it, what time did u get it? maybe ill get it tonight.dont know if ur a sports fan or not but ive noticed fsnflhd has been working for games (654-1) soon it will be 24/7 hd whenever they turn it on full time. watched some college baseball on it the other night.


----------



## joeyo720 (May 22, 2010)

Syzygy said:


> I think you'll be quite disappointed in D*'s slo-mo. Few people actually use it, since you have to hold down the Play button either 1 sec or 3 secs to get it started. Then it leaves the progress bar on the screen, so you have to press Exit (and you might hit another button, like Active, by mistake).
> 
> And there's only one slo-mo speed.


 you can also press pause and then press fforward to move frame by frame, which can give you control on how fast or slow it goes ,depends how fast u press the button?


----------



## joeyo720 (May 22, 2010)

roller11 said:


> I just switched from Dish to Directv. Dish has a slow mo forward, 1/15x and 1/4x. I assume Directv has slow mo modes too, but I can't find how to do it. How do I do slo mo on my HR-24?


does the hd and sd picture quality look the same on dtv compared to dish or better/worse?? let us know.. thanks...


----------



## GordonT (Apr 17, 2007)

Steve said:


> One of the coolest things about this release, IMHO, is the "guest star" info that now appears under "cast & crew".
> 
> It will take a couple of days for all the new GUIDE data to get properly indexed, but after that, if you see a non-recurring character in a show that looks familiar and you can't remember their name, there's a good chance s/he will now be listed in the show's info.


Are you saying that those of us who got the update overnight should still be seeing all the regular cast information, but just not the guest star info, because all I see under "Cast and crew" are only the names of the actors, but no pictures, birthplace, etc. On my HR20-100 I see the pictures, birthplace and birthday information (but not the guest information obviously).


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

joeyo720 said:


> you can also press pause and then press fforward to move frame by frame, which can give you control on how fast or slow it goes ,depends how fast u press the button?


That method results in very slow motion even with quick fforward presses. :nono2:


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

GordonT said:


> Are you saying that those of us who got the update overnight should still be seeing all the regular cast information, but just not the guest star info, because all I see under "Cast and crew" are only the names of the actors, but no pictures, birthplace, etc. On my HR20-100 I see the pictures, birthplace and birthday information (but not the guest information obviously).


Yes. I found it takes about 36 hours for all the image thumbnails and the expanded show info to fully populate. I imagine the HR is unpacking and indexing a lot of data in the background and it takes some time.


----------



## bones boy (Aug 25, 2007)

2 HR24s just received the update Wednesday morning at 345am Alaska Daylight time. And I just had cast & crew information completely filled in! Darn.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

Sorry if this was posted already but the decision to make a floating screensaver pop over a black screen during Media Share Audio playback instead of the channel you had on gets a big thumbs down.


----------



## joeyo720 (May 22, 2010)

im seeing other dtv customers from florida recieving this update. i live in southeast florida near ft.lauderdale. is there any southeast floridians on here that has recieved the update? im hoping im not having a issue ,and it just hasn't got to me yet. i guess it will be tonight. it should be if tampa and melbourne got it last night. please give me feedback south florida. ""954""


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

After looking at the pictures in this link, it's almost as if the Guide and Info screens were in HD with the same number of pixels as SD. :scratchin

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2483098#post2483098

Mike


----------



## murry27409 (Oct 16, 2007)

Rec'd 03df @ 3:50AM on HR20-100
No change on HR22-100.
NW NJ


----------



## Impala1ss (Jul 22, 2007)

jdspencer said:


> I think you meant 0x03E0, right?


Right. Sorry.


----------



## Impala1ss (Jul 22, 2007)

joeyo720 said:


> hey melbourne, im about 2 hours south of you, and i still havent got it, what time did u get it? maybe ill get it tonight.dont know if ur a sports fan or not but ive noticed fsnflhd has been working for games (654-1) soon it will be 24/7 hd whenever they turn it on full time. watched some college baseball on it the other night.


Got it during the night but didn't note the time. Sorry, not a sports fan.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

My HR20-100 get 0x03DF early this morning.
All seems to be working fine.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

Impala1ss said:


> Got it during the night but didn't note the time. Sorry, not a sports fan.


Go to the main System Setup screen (under Menu) to see the date and time of the latest software update.


----------



## FloorHead (May 22, 2007)

HR22-100 got the update last night.


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

OK I was in a debate here to admit what has occured. As some mods here know my ranting well about this release.

After my forced updates to my HR22's and H23 and the issues that came with that I was able to go backwards in software because of what was in stream...no issues rolling back with anything other than season pass etc gone. I have been unplugging my receivers nightly since except for last night because I had given up my fierce battle with all involved. Yesterday prior to the update early this morning I did a complete system reset on all receivers in hopes this would help my dvr's be prepared for the update rather than be bogged down with a lot of crap. Not sure if Directv fixed the original issues with this release or not but excuse the caps ALL IS WELL!! My ethernet MRV is working and no shaky live tv or studder in playback. 

Thanks Mr Doug for putting up with me and Stuart too 

Please don' mess with my tv no more Directv. I was really upset and am happy this all worked out.


----------



## joeyo720 (May 22, 2010)

impala1ss said:


> got update to 0e30 last night. Melbourne, fl


i have a hr22 i live 2 hours from melbourne ,and i saw another post from tampa, both saying they got the update 2 nights ago, yet i still haven't got mine? Is there something wrong maybe? How can i force the update? Thanks...


----------



## jba115 (Oct 6, 2006)

Received on two HR20-100's last night in Chicago.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

joeyo720 said:


> i have a hr22 i live 2 hours from melbourne ,and i saw another post from tampa, both saying they got the update 2 nights ago, yet i still haven't got mine? Is there something wrong maybe? How can i force the update? Thanks...


Don't worry about forcing .. It will likely start in the next day or two.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

Ed Campbell said:


> I would normally have a new release by now; so, my guess is there's further tweaking happening.
> 
> It will start up, again.


Arrived overnight and no sign of any problems. Put another pin on the map.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

My HR22/100 hasn't received a update since March 11 (0x3a8). Does that sound right?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeah, that's right. I'm told that the new software has been rolled out to roughly 1/3 of the receivers and the rest are on schedule.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Yeah, that's right. I'm told that the new software has been rolled out to roughly 1/3 of the receivers and the rest are on schedule.


Thank you


----------



## CopyCat (Jan 21, 2008)

We got the update at 3:40AM today here in SC


----------



## ktm250 (May 22, 2010)

Got my update and the HDMI still does not work like it did on the 21 or 23. Really starting to piss me off. Got the latest receiver and have worse PQ.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

ktm250 said:


> Got my update and the HDMI still does not work like it did on the 21 or 23. Really starting to piss me off. Got the latest receiver and have worse PQ.


What receiver do you have?


----------



## ktm250 (May 22, 2010)

Doug Brott said:


> What receiver do you have?


HR24


----------



## phodg (Jan 20, 2007)

Two HR22's and one HR23 got it on Wednesday night here in Chicago.


----------



## ddingle (Aug 19, 2006)

Sorry if this has been discussed earlier. If we have a separate network connection available to 8 HR24s (with a SWM16) in a residence,do we need a DECA connection to the router as well? Are there any ramifications to using the direct ethernet connection? 
One other question. Are the receivers using the coax to send programming from one DVR the other even if a network is connected?
Thanks


----------



## joeyo720 (May 22, 2010)

hr22 still hasn't recieved update. miami,fl


----------



## dnelms (Nov 20, 2006)

HR20-700 20 miles outside Raleigh, NC still waiting


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

ddingle said:


> Sorry if this has been discussed earlier. If we have a separate network connection available to 8 HR24s (with a SWM16) in a residence,do we need a DECA connection to the router as well? Are there any ramifications to using the direct ethernet connection?
> One other question. Are the receivers using the coax to send programming from one DVR the other even if a network is connected?
> Thanks


You can use the Ethernet on the HR24 if you don't have any other DECA devices. When the HR24 boots, it first looks to see if there is an Ethernet connected. If there is, then Ethernet wins and is used for networking until the next restart. If there is no Ethernet connection active @ bootup, then DECA wins and it remains DECA until the next restart.

It won't do both at the same time.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

joeyo720 said:


> hr22 still hasn't recieved update. miami,fl


Welcome to the club


----------



## dengland (Aug 26, 2006)

joeyo720 said:


> hr22 still hasn't recieved update. miami,fl


My HR20-700 got it on 6/3. Nothing yet on the HR20-100 or HR22-100. I am in Brevard county.


----------



## Boynton Beach Jets (Feb 4, 2009)

joeyo720 said:


> hr22 still hasn't recieved update. miami,fl





dengland said:


> My HR20-700 got it on 6/3. Nothing yet on the HR20-100 or HR22-100. I am in Brevard county.


It has not reached Boynton Beach either


----------



## Sackchamp56 (Nov 10, 2006)

still waiting here too.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

The wait is over .. Everyone should start updating overnight tonight.


----------



## Boynton Beach Jets (Feb 4, 2009)

Doug Brott said:


> The wait is over .. Everyone should start updating overnight tonight.


Thanks:goodjob:


----------



## Sackchamp56 (Nov 10, 2006)

sweet thanks!


----------



## bigbrother52 (Jan 20, 2008)

Just outside of Poughkeepsie, N.Y. (0x03DF)

My 2nd HR20-700 is dowloading right now. The first one just finished.
So far it looks like all's gone well, no problems to report here.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Checked my receiver. It downloaded 0x3de at 03:29hrs.


----------



## GregAmy (Jan 7, 2008)

Edit: moved post to "issues" thread. - GA


----------



## murry27409 (Oct 16, 2007)

HR22-100 rec'd 03DE @ 5:29AM.


----------



## JLester (Sep 24, 2007)

All 3 of my HR22's received it last night, and all were completely dead this morning. The lights on the Ethernet ports were on, but the units would not turn on with either the remote or the front panel. The red reset button also did nothing. I finally pulled the power for a few seconds and they booted up.


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> The wait is over .. Everyone should start updating overnight tonight.


And judging by the issue thread with the HR20-700s, DirecTVs phones will be ringing off the hook.

Both of mine did the lockup. And after the first reboot, I got no video either on either one (when they finished rebooting). Luckily the second reboot seems to have fixed that too.


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> It's now native on MediaShare .. Previously the media server on the PC would transcode it to a supported format. Now MP3 is supported directly.


Any other "native" video formats in the future to be supported other than MPEG2 transport stream ?


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

JLester said:


> All 3 of my HR22's received it last night, and all were completely dead this morning. The lights on the Ethernet ports were on, but the units would not turn on with either the remote or the front panel. The red reset button also did nothing. I finally pulled the power for a few seconds and they booted up.


Me too....all three HR23-700s.....dead...no response. I had to pull power and then they loaded the new firmware. After everything came up and settled I did a RBR for good measures.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

All eleven of my HRs needed two reboots to get back to operating normally. All received NRs early this morning. Horrible way to start an NR! Hope that's all thats wrong with this NR. My 20-700s got the "f" NR and my two 21s got the ''e" NR. 

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

poppo said:


> And judging by the issue thread with the HR20-700s, DirecTVs phones will be ringing off the hook.
> 
> Both of mine did the lockup. And after the first reboot, I got no video either on either one (when they finished rebooting). Luckily the second reboot seems to have fixed that too.


Not just the 20-700s, both of my 21s were locked up this morning after the NR downloaded. And I see the usual denials starting about the NRs not being the cause. Must have been my eleven "marginal" HDDs.

Speaking of HDDs, my main viewing room has four 20-700s in it. Two have 1.5TB internals and the other two have 2TB internals. The 2TB 20-700s rebooted a lot quicker than the 1.5s. Reinforces my opinion that the larger the HDD, the better they run.

I used the UPS devices to force the reboots on all but one of my HRs. Took a whole lot less time to do the whole bunch than if I had shut them down one by one. I just went to each UPS and shut it down and then went back and turned them on (twice). Saved a whole lot of time.

Rich


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

rich584 said:


> All eleven of my HRs needed two reboots to get back to operating normally. All received NRs early this morning. Horrible way to start an NR! Hope that's all thats wrong with this NR. My 20-700s got the "f" NR and my two 21s got the ''e" NR.
> 
> Rich


It's not the software update.

It's some bad guide data. You can force a refresh of your guide data (which has been fixed) by doing two restarts within 30 minutes. It worked for me on all 3 of my DVRs.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Back to back RBR did not work for me today on my H20-700. It still hung up totally when I tried to delete a show from my list, although that might have been a MRV problem as I hadn't yet done the consecutive RBR on my HR23. It was still locked up. It also could have been a bad software download last night, which happened right in the middle of a significant rain storm.

For whatever reasons, after two RBR for the HR23 and new software in the HR20-700, I'm back in business, sort of. Both DVRs seem sluggish. Maybe it's their repopulating the guide. These machines do like to do just one thing at a time. At least they now work. That's better than earlier this morning.

And I did this all before my first cup of coffee. :icon_cof: Thanks for the morning wake-up, DirecTV, I guess.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> It's not the software update.
> 
> It's some bad guide data. You can force a refresh of your guide data (which has been fixed) by doing two restarts within 30 minutes. It worked for me on all 3 of my DVRs.


And yet all my HRs received an NR early this morning. Coincidence? This is another thing that we'll probably never truly know the answer to.

By the way, my dog is NOT getting used to that cone. He's been trying things that I didn't know a dog was capable of to get that thing off. Including torturing me all night long, every night. And the sedatives aren't working. To put it plainly, he is pissed off at me for doing this to him and he's relentless. Oh well, only nine days until it comes off.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Carl Spock said:


> Back to back RBR did not work for me today on my H20-700. It still hung up totally when I tried to delete a show from my list, although that might have been a MRV problem as I hadn't yet done the consecutive RBR on my HR23. It was still locked up. It also could have been a bad software download last night, which happened right in the middle of a significant rain storm.
> 
> For whatever reasons, after two RBR for the HR23 and new software in the HR20-700, I'm back in business, sort of. Both DVRs seem sluggish. Maybe it's their repopulating the guide. These machines do like to do just one thing at a time. At least they now work. That's better than earlier this morning.
> 
> And I did this all before my first cup of coffee. :icon_cof: Thanks for the morning wake-up, DirecTV, I guess.


Pull the plugs or shut off the UPS. RBR=useless in this context.

Rich


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

rich584 said:


> And yet all my HRs received an NR early this morning. Coincidence? This is another thing that we'll probably never truly know the answer to.
> 
> By the way, my dog is NOT getting used to that cone. He's been trying things that I didn't know a dog was capable of to get that thing off. Including torturing me all night long, every night. And the sedatives aren't working. To put it plainly, he is pissed off at me for doing this to him and he's relentless. Oh well, only nine days until it comes off.
> 
> Rich


I suppose the software folks and the guide data folks may not have gotten together on something, but forcing a guide data refresh does fix the issue.

I wonder if that cone is interfering with your signal at all? Keep your TV off the dog wisperer for the next 9 days!

All kidding aside, glad to hear he's at least got all that energy to be able to bug the crap out of you!!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

rich584 said:


> And yet all my HRs received an NR early this morning. Coincidence? This is another thing that we'll probably never truly know the answer to.


This was not a software issue. I did not get an update and my R22 froze. Since Guide Data is frequently updated and mostly at the same time across the board for everyone, it is logical that something corrupt in the data caused the DVR's to hang.

By performing the 2 reboots within 30 minutes, you flush the Guide causing it to re-download. Since whatever corruption that is there has been corrected, you should be fine at that point.

- Merg


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> I suppose the software folks and the guide data folks may not have gotten together on something, but forcing a guide data refresh does fix the issue.
> 
> I wonder if that cone is interfering with your signal at all? Keep your TV off the dog wisperer for the next 9 days!
> 
> All kidding aside, glad to hear he's at least got all that energy to be able to bug the crap out of you!!


Oh, yeah. He's right back to normal. The cone is protecting a graft on his left eye. Right now, he's laying on a couch snoring away. Getting ready for tonights ordeal. :lol:

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

The Merg said:


> This was not a software issue. I did not get an update and my R22 froze. Since Guide Data is frequently updated and mostly at the same time across the board for everyone, it is logical that something corrupt in the data caused the DVR's to hang.
> 
> By performing the 2 reboots within 30 minutes, you flush the Guide causing it to re-download. Since whatever corruption that is there has been corrected, you should be fine at that point.
> 
> - Merg


OK, I give up. I know you do your homework. Helluva coincidence tho.

Rich


----------



## Crow159 (May 23, 2007)

upmichigan said:


> How more clear do I have to be...Yes I forced the download this mornin 3:30am CST, there were issues. Studder on playback/originating dvr HR22-100's, shaky live tv, MRV via ethernet/hardwired pixelated terribly. Forced updates before noon to revert back and all is good. Yes I lost my to do list/season passes....big deal...they need to look into this instead of not looking into it.


My box (no MRV) is having a severe stutter problem on all channels. Audio and Video affected. Playlist items all stutter also. Even the menu and guide have some sort of vibration type stutter (best way I can describe it). I had this problem on a CE software several weeks ago. Reverting to the NR fixed it that time.

I contacted Directv today and the CSR informed me that this is a known problem and are a day or two away from a software download to fix this. The CSR was from the Protection Plan department helping out after all the problems today. He told me he was unable to replace the DVR since it is a known problem about to be fixed.

Doug, have you heard anything to substantiate the CSR's story? He even went as far as to tell me that if it's not fixed by Thursday to call back since the new download will be out by then.


----------



## Crow159 (May 23, 2007)

My problem is not related to the guide data thing today. My stutter issue happened before the guide problem.

When it happened during the CE version, I was told it is a hard drive problem. When I reverted to the NR, it went away. I think it's a hard drive problem but Directv won't replace my box because it's a known issue and a software download is coming in the next day or two.


----------



## jerrylove56 (Jun 15, 2008)

(Not funny but) A few years ago I was working as a CSR for Direct and we were having almost quarterly software "burps." These "burps" would cause access cards to fry or reciever lockups. This morning lock-ups bought back memories. I'm sure today was a day from hell for D* customer service reps. Be kind to them, it wasn't their fault.


----------



## Crow159 (May 23, 2007)

jerrylove56 said:


> (Not funny but) A few years ago I was working as a CSR for Direct and we were having almost quarterly software "burps." These "burps" would cause access cards to fry or reciever lockups. This morning lock-ups bought back memories. I'm sure today was a day from hell for D* customer service reps. Be kind to them, it wasn't their fault.


Oh, I was very pleasant to the CSR. He seemed very knowledgeable. I joked around with him while we waited for the receiver to reboot. One of the best CSRs I ever had. I'd really like to believe that the software thing is true, but I'm very suspicious that it's not. I just want to either fix my receiver (it's unwatchable right now) or get a new one that works. I hate to waste time being unable to watch TV.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Update didnt update channel logos thats were missing.

ESPNU, SNY.

Not a biggie but they always say it wil be taken care of with the next update....evidently not.


----------



## KristySw (Jun 8, 2010)

I reset/ rebooted 11 times, to no avail. Finally, the front buttons on the receiver box would work. But, the remote still would not. So, I pushed menu, went to Parental/ Setup, then Setup, then Remote Control. Then, I selected IR/ RF. I had to toggle to IR and set up. Then, go back through the process and toggle back to RF and set up. It now works on RF like it originally did. Fixed my issues. I sat on hold on 7 calls today. 5 times trying to get to technical support, but being cut off. So, this would have saved me a lot of time had I known. I figured I'd post this fix for others in case it helps!!


----------



## KristySw (Jun 8, 2010)

Sorry if this shows up twice. I am new. Registered just to post this in case it helps anyone. 

I reset/ rebooted 11 times, to no avail. Finally, the front buttons on the receiver box would work. But, the remote still would not. So, I pushed menu, went to Parental/ Setup, then Setup, then Remote Control. Then, I selected IR/ RF. I had to toggle to IR and set up. Then, go back through the process and toggle back to RF and set up. It now works on RF like it originally did. Fixed my issues. I sat on hold on 7 calls today. 5 times trying to get to technical support, but being cut off. So, this would have saved me a lot of time had I known. I figured I'd post this fix for others in case it helps!!


----------



## mattpol (Aug 20, 2006)

Wow, this update is damn SLOWWWWWWW. Are we regressing in terms of speed here?

PS: Having to RBR twice after the update was FUN! Thanks, D*!!!!!


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

mattpol said:


> Wow, this update is damn SLOWWWWWWW. Are we regressing in terms of speed here?


The general rule of thumb is that performance of a receiver after a new software download/install will be slow for the next 12 to 24 hours. This is due to a number of background tasks that are going on, especially in a release like this that has some major guide database changes in it.


----------



## looter (Oct 1, 2007)

What happened to:
"Playlist Sort Order: Alphabetical sorting of folders now chronological within folder"???????


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

looter said:


> What happened to:
> "Playlist Sort Order: Alphabetical sorting of folders now chronological within folder"???????


Mine are sorted chronologically within the folder, even when the sorting is alphabetical. Are you not seeing this?


----------



## looter (Oct 1, 2007)

After the last(?) update they went back to the very unhelpful alphabetical within folders when sorted A-Z. I'm trying to remember if there is a keyword search or anything to get shows chronologically sorted within folders when sorted A-Z.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

looter said:


> After the last(?) update they went back to the very unhelpful alphabetical within folders when sorted A-Z. I'm trying to remember if there is a keyword search or anything to get shows chronologically sorted within folders when sorted A-Z.


All your boxes, or only some models?


----------



## GordonT (Apr 17, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> I agree. It took roughly 36 hours for the common sense media info to show up on my HR24 after I installed it.


I got the update on my H24 and HR24 on 06/03. I started to see some of the Parental info over the next couple of days on the HR24 (and I think on the 
H24). Then on Saturday (6/5) I had to do an RBR on the H24 and both the parental info and the enhanced Cast/Crew info went away. Some of the Cast/Crew info started showing back up and then there was yesterday's SNAFU and I was back to square 1 on all my boxes.

2 questions:

Was I imagining seeing the Parental info on the H24? I see in the release notes that it is only for DVR's
While I understand why yesterday's forced reboots wiped out all the guide info, should the single RBR I did on Saturday have wiped it out?


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

looter said:


> After the last(?) update they went back to the very unhelpful alphabetical within folders when sorted A-Z. I'm trying to remember if there is a keyword search or anything to get shows chronologically sorted within folders when sorted A-Z.


Both my HR21s now have the update. I have each playlist sorted A-Z and all my shows are still date order within the folders. There was no special keyword to make it sort like this that I can remember.


----------



## drhart416 (May 14, 2010)

Got my update yesterday. Is it normal for the HR23-700 to be powered on(blue lights on) after this update?


----------



## jayron (Jun 10, 2010)

moved to issues


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

drhart416 said:


> Got my update yesterday. Is it normal for the HR23-700 to be powered on(blue lights on) after this update?


Yes


----------



## looter (Oct 1, 2007)

DogLover said:


> All your boxes, or only some models?


Yeah on both of my HR2Xs. All folders are sorted A-Z and so are the shows inside the folders. How do I get the items within the folders sorted by date again? I only want the folders sorted A-Z.

Thanks.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Ever since Tuesday's nationwide reboot, the RF remote for my HR23-700 has been useless. The receiver was, at the best, getting one out of twenty commands. I waited two days for everything to reload in the receiver but today still was very funky.

I just reloaded the software - 0x03de - and it's a bit better. I'm down to it accepting one in five commands. I've tried two new sets of batteries in the remote over the past two days but the results are always the same. The set that's in there now is brand new.

I have to use RF as the receiver is downstairs in the basement but I'm only maybe 10' from the box as the termite chews, or whatever the appropriate saying would be.

Suggestions?


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

mattpol said:


> Wow, this update is damn SLOWWWWWWW. Are we regressing in terms of speed here?
> 
> PS: Having to RBR twice after the update was FUN! Thanks, D*!!!!!





RAD said:


> The general rule of thumb is that performance of a receiver after a new software download/install will be slow for the next 12 to 24 hours. This is due to a number of background tasks that are going on, especially in a release like this that has some major guide database changes in it.


4 days later and this is still ungodly slow. I hope they do something to fix this soon because this is just as frustrating as the "glitch" this week.


----------



## VARTV (Dec 14, 2006)

jdspencer said:


> My HR20-100 get 0x03DF early this morning.
> All seems to be working fine.


Got this last night in Virginia Beach...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Carl Spock said:


> Ever since Tuesday's nationwide reboot, the RF remote for my HR23-700 has been useless. The receiver was, at the best, getting one out of twenty commands. I waited two days for everything to reload in the receiver but today still was very funky.
> 
> I just reloaded the software - 0x03de - and it's a bit better. I'm down to it accepting one in five commands. I've tried two new sets of batteries in the remote over the past two days but the results are always the same. The set that's in there now is brand new.
> 
> ...


Same thing happened to me with a 23 last year. No NR, just stopped accepting RF commands and then stopped accepting IR commands. *VOS* thought it might be a bad solder joint, but I've read other reports of the 23s doing this. Mine only lasted three weeks. Got to the point that I was standing a couple feet away from the HR and it couldn't get the signals from the remote. Sent it back, didn't accept a replacement, and put a 20-700 in it's place using the same remote and it worked fine.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

mx6bfast said:


> 4 days later and this is still ungodly slow. I hope they do something to fix this soon because this is just as frustrating as the "glitch" this week.


Sometimes they never get better.

Rich


----------



## oldguy1 (Aug 22, 2006)

mx6bfast said:


> 4 days later and this is still ungodly slow. I hope they do something to fix this soon because this is just as frustrating as the "glitch" this week.


My system slows down, usually after watching a ball game on 661-1. I have found a work-around: select the active channel and when it comes up press exit.

Speeds up after that.


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

Running 03de NR. Probably too late into the S/W release to be an issue, but have never seen before. 

Last evening watching Bachelorette recorded VIA ABC 3-1 OTA when FF slip was pressed the progress bar popped up as usual but three fourths of the viewing area of the screen would go black only showing a tiny strip of the very top of the picture. 

Playback was normal in every other way. 
Anyone seen this kinda thing?

J C


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

oldguy1 said:


> My system slows down, usually after watching a ball game on 661-1. I have found a work-around: select the active channel and when it comes up press exit.
> 
> Speeds up after that.


Great find and thanks for sharing it works great. How often do you have to do it?


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

Is there a trick to speeding up the functions? HR21-200 acts like 50 weight oil at 20 below zero. Switching channels, info button, forward - back and listing recorded shows take forever. Is there something causing the slow down?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

allenn said:


> Is there a trick to speeding up the functions? HR21-200 acts like 50 weight oil at 20 below zero. Switching channels, info button, forward - back and listing recorded shows take forever. Is there something causing the slow down?


Yes, buy a 24-500. No sarcasm meant. That 21-200 should not be slow, they are one of the better 21s, but all the 21s are slow when compared to fast DVRs. That sounds like a strange statement, but if the 21-200 was the only DVR that you've ever had, you might think the slowness is normal and live with it.

I still think the 20-700 should have been followed by the 24-500 or some DVR like it. To go from a fast, responsive DVR to the 21 series was caused by D* and they must have made a bucket or two of money by producing the slower cheaper 21s.

Perhaps they couldn't have followed the 20-700s with an HR that performed as well as the 24 does, but they could have put out an HR that was faster and more responsive than the 20-700s. Computers haven't gotten slower over the years, why would we have to deal with slower HRs (which are computers)? Money is the only reason I can think of.

Rich


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

rich584 said:


> Yes, buy a 24-500. No sarcasm meant. That 21-200 should not be slow, they are one of the better 21s, but all the 21s are slow when compared to fast DVRs.
> ........ Money is the only reason I can think of. Rich


I have an HR21-700 which does not have the slow issue. The HR21-200 is realy sloooooooooooow when compared to the HR21-700. I have never seen an HR24 so I cannot compare it.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

allenn said:


> I have an HR21-700 which does not have the slow issue. The HR21-200 is realy sloooooooooooow when compared to the HR21-700. I have never seen an HR24 so I cannot compare it.


I've only had two 21-200s. My son woke me up one night just after I put the first 21-200 in his room and told me he smelled something burning. I passed my hands over all the equipment he has in his room and the 200 was the culprit. Too hot to hold your hand on for very long. If they have thermal protection, I don't know (fuses are not thermal protection), but to be that hot I kinda doubt it. It was actually beginning to smoke. If we had not been home, I don't want to think about what might have happened. The 200 was a brand new unit. The CMG got involved in this and sent me another brand new 200 that has been running very well for at least a year or more. Makes me wonder. Haven't seen any other posts like yours tho, that I can recall.

Rich


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

allenn said:


> I have an HR21-700 which does not have the slow issue. The HR21-200 is really sloooooooooooow when compared to the HR21-700.


Just my luck: I've had only two cheap-ass "*+*" DVRs: An HR21-100 that had to be replaced after 6 weeks (spontaneous restarts triggered by TV going on; dark and fuzzy HD picture) and the HR21-200 that I've now had for 22+ months. Yes, it's slow. Occasionally its UI is abysmally slow.

I'm currently trying out the suggestion from above: select the active channel for a little while. (This is the first occasion I've had to see any usefulness in the Active button.)


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Syzygy said:


> Just my luck: I've had only two cheap-ass "*+*" DVRs: An HR21-100 that had to be replaced after 6 weeks (spontaneous restarts triggered by TV going on; dark and fuzzy HD picture) and the HR21-200 that I've now had for 22+ months. Yes, it's slow. Occasionally its UI is abysmally slow.
> 
> I'm currently trying out the suggestion from above: select the active channel for a little while. (This is the first occasion I've had to see any usefulness in the Active button.)


Huh. You too? I guess I'm gonna have to visit my son's room (something I rarely do, too stressful) and play with his 200. His girlfriend's mother has a Cablevision DVR and she told me that they were about the same when it came to speed. My son agreed. Now I'm wondering if the 200 is slow and they don't realize it.

Rich


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

allenn said:


> I have an HR21-700 which does not have the slow issue. The HR21-200 is realy sloooooooooooow when compared to the HR21-700......


I think I will move my HR21-700 to the living room. I don't watch the bedroom dvr much, so a slow HR21-200 shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## InDashMP3 (May 25, 2004)

RunnerFL said:


> Report ID: 20100430-2D90
> Unit: H24-100
> 
> Issue:
> ...


I'm having the exact same issue. Kinda frustrating after being a happy Dish Network customer for 10 years! No problems with on my old 722 with the "basic" stuff like skip ahead/back. Any suggestions for my HR24-100? I'm afraid issues like this are not helping the wife acclimate well to the new gear.


----------



## Manctech (Jul 5, 2010)

HR/H 24 Models Built in Coax Test

I don't know if this has been posted but the 24 models have built in coax testing.



> Coax Test for H/HR24 series IRD's
> Using the front panel on the IRD press the Guide button and the Right Arrow button simultaneously&#8230;.
> (They can be touchy, so you may have to try more than once..)
> This will take you to the phone options menu that also contains a Coax Network Tab on the H/HR24 series
> ...


----------



## Blackwing (Oct 24, 2007)

I just got a HR24-100 it is on 03E4 and the audio dropout are every 2minutes or less on all channels i have watched amc tnt tbs hint syfy 

at the moment I want my old box back Cant watch tv miss alot when you cant hear.


----------

